# Hello from Wisconsin



## gitman

Hi, my name is Ray and this is my first year. I read alot and thought I had a pretty good handle on it but now.........Maybe not. The fellow that started me hasen't worked with bees in over 20 years and we can't seem to get together for any hands on. I had a million questions and the books answer some but there are some that I don't see answered. A friend of mine found this web sight accidentally and turned me on to it. I am checking out the Fourms for more answers. My spelling isn't the best nor is my typing but I try. 
Nice to be here, thanks for comming together and helping us Newbies' out.
Ray


----------



## Beeslave

Welcome aboard. Good luck with your new hobby.

I am always killing something that could use a good taxidermist. I'll trade you knowledge for art.


----------



## natureboy

where is mosinee?


----------



## Beeslave

computers are amazing

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=mosin...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ8gEwAA


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Welcome to the board, Ray. You will find quite a few Wisconsin beeks here willing to help with area specific questions.
Sheri


----------



## indypartridge

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find many answers to your questions here - maybe too many at times! I use the 'search' function frequently and often can find several previous threads discussing whatever problem I'm having at the moment.

I also recommend getting involved with a local bee club. Are any of these near you?
http://www.wihoney.com/LocalBeeClubs.html
Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers.


----------



## Roland

Greetings from S.E. Wisconsin. You need to buy the bees that read the same books that you do.


Roland


----------

